# Alum Open 10-22-05



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Midwest Sportsman C.O.D. fall open
 Alum Creek , Cheshire Ramp
Saturday Oct 22nd , 2005 ​Entry Fee: $70.00 per boat​Tournament Hours: 8:00am  4:00pm ​1st Place $1000.00 + plaques 2nd Place $600.00 3rd Place $340.00​4th Place $160.00 5th Place $90.00 6th $70 7th - 10th Place $50 ​*Above payout is based on a 50 boat field. Will be prorated if less than 50 boat field.​*Optional Big Bass Pot - $10.00 per boat, 100% payback split into

2 Prizes  1st Prize 70% of pot -- 2nd Prize 30% of pot

*50/50 raffle also $2/ticket or 3 for $5 

Boat numbers will be assigned by the date in which the entry form is received by mail. Mailed entries must be received by Oct 17th , 2005. Cash entries accepted the day of the event but there will be a $10 surcharge . Check in and boat inspection will begin at 6:30am at the ramp. All entries must be checked in by 7:45am. A pre-tournament meeting will begin at 7:50am. On the water . All state and local lake laws must be followed. Midwest Sportsman rules will also apply for weigh in penalties ect . Please check out our website for complete list of rules : www.freewebs.com/midwest-sportsman-central-ohio-division

Note: 5 Fish Limit per 2 man team or single man team​**********************************************************************************

Please make check/money order out to: Midwest Sportsman COD
​
Mail to: Midwest Sportsman , 2781 E. 4th Ave - Columbus , Ohio 43219​Any questions that you have feel free to call Phil at 614-348-2410 ​Boater_________________________________ Partner______________________________

Address_________________________________________ Address________________________________________

________________________________ ______________________________

*Phone* ________________________________ *Phone *______________________________

*Email *_________________________________ *email *_______________________________ 



**Liability Release:* In signing this agreement. we hereby release Midwest Sportsman Tournament Fishing Circuit, its officers, agents, employees, and sponsors from any and all damages, injuries or deaths, claims, demands, costs, or expenses relating to injury of any persons or damage to any property which I may sustain or which I may cause by reason of participating in or in connection with any Midwest Sportsman Tournament Fishing event.* Covenant Not To Sue and Waiver of Subrogation:* I further agree that I will never sue Midwest Sportsman Tournament Fishing Circuit for damages on account of any injury or damage that I suffer or cause whether known now or which may develop in the future in connection with this or any other Midwest Sportsman Tournament Fishing event. I expressly agree to indemnity and hold Midwest Sportsman Tournament Fishing Circuit harmless from any liability whatsoever, including court costs and attorney's fees arising with respect to such action. I understand that in waiving my rights to sue Midwest Sportsman Tournament Fishing Circuit, I am waiving the rights of recovery from Midwest Sportsman Tournament Fishing Circuit of my insurance carrier for any claims they may pay on my behalf. I further understand that by signing this agreement, I waive any rights my heirs or relatives have or may have to sue Midwest Sportsman Tournament Fishing Circuit for liability.
*Construction*. If this agreement and the release, covenant, and waivers contained herein are found by any court to be overly broad in any manner we ask the court to interpret it as broadly as possible. *We* signify by our signatures below that we have read and understand the agreement above .

Signature_____________________________________________Signature:___________________________________________________ Alum 10-22-05* 

*


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Not long before the big show Phil. Good luck to you and all the other teams from our divisions. Bring home the boats  :B


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

This tournament has the potential to fill up rapidly . The fishing will be at about the best it has been this year . Dont be left out .


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Chris and I will be there. We want to thank everybody else ahead of time for donating their money to our cause.


----------



## KraZKeup (Mar 16, 2005)

I did have a dream last night about reelin' some big ones in...maybe it's a sign. lol. Blaise and I are coming and we're going to give it our all!!! So watch out....  

Chris


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Remember to get your entry form in early because there is a $10 surcharge if you sign up the morning of the tourny .


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Riverwalker and myself are in as well. Now just who is this mystery partner that Buzzman has? I thought he was fishing with you JBJ.

Dave and I may go by the team name above. I think we are getting sponsored by a local AA halfway house and a fitness center.

Eric


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Buzzman is fishing this one with his Bro-in-law.


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

phil

i might have to come down from cleveland to fish this one in the new boat! Also be nice to see how you run your district....already looking forward to next year up here!

jon


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We would love to have ya come down . Bring Scott with you to .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

2 Weeks to go guys & gals . Looking like the BIG bite will be right on schedule for this one .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

1 week to go until its tourny time . Come on out , this may be one of the last tourny's for the year that the weather and fishing will be good .  We have a long ways to go until we hit a full field .  Any Midwest members that are not fishing the event but would like to help out , please let me know .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Also , if anyone is looking for a partner for this event , please contact me . I have a couple guys that would like to find a partner .


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

phil

can i get directions from 71 south to that ramp. its looking like ill be staying at osu friday night before the tourney.

thanks


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Misfit, you need a net boy?


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Did I read that right Phil? Are we taking of from the Cheshire Ramp? 
I bought a net today at the WAL MART :B


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thats correct. Cheshire. I guess there is a musky tourney goin on at galena. We blast off around 8:00. See ya there man.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Take 71 north to Polaris Parkway . Turn right at the top of the ramp . Go 2/3 mile to Worthington Rd. turn left . Follow until you come to the 2nd traffic light which will be Africa Rd , turn left . Follow Africa Rd. You will go through 2 sets of 4 way stops . The ramp is on the left after the 2nd set . Hope to see you there .


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Vance, who you fishing with?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I kind of messed Vance up didnt I .


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I am fishing with my buddy Tim from work.


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

phil

scott hasnt gotten back to me yet. ive called a few times. so i may be without a partner if anyone is still looking last minute and without a place to keep my boat friday night.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I would let you keep the boat inside my place Fri night . I have one guy that pm'd me today looking for a partner . I believe that he is a student at OSU . His screen name is josh617 . Pm him and see if he is stil interested . I will work something out with you if you are comeing as far as a key to my place to get the boat out in the morning .


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

im definitely interested. i sent him at pm at josh617. that's his gfo name correct? if you can try to contact him as well. this will be last minute but may work out. that would be great if i could keep it there. it can stay outside too i don't care. i just dont wait it on the streets of osu on a weekend night. dont want anyone messing with my new boat!


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

thanks phil for passing the pm along still trying to get a hold of jon, got the pm though. josh


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like it's going to be a wet one,right now at 8:30pm in Mansfield,it's pouring and pretty windy to boot.Hope this crap moves out by morning,or Alum will be muddier than it's been.Better break out the gore-tex!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

someone's gonna catch a HAWG!! wish i had clearance to go whoop up on you guys.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

There were definitely some hogs...


----------

